# Airens 46" Riding Mower



## Ranchgreenhorn (Aug 5, 2014)

Ariens 46" Mower, problems.

Briggs 20hp engine. 2yrs old ,95 hrs. operation.

1. Issue with deck control cable spring hook broke at about 50 hrs. of use. 

2. Today the muffler fell off. Examination of the muffler shows the mounting bracket is welded to the muffler in two places and bracket bolts to chassis. The problem is the muffler is suspended from the top and the top sheet metal is probably 20 ga. material.

Ariens/Husquvarna doesn't provide a means of contact beyond their tech department, who indicated they will send a replacement unit, but no labor provided. No support information from their tech support(response was they will provide a new identical part(s)) authorized service center also no help.

The disappointment is in lack of quality design and engineering.


P.S. It was interesting to find that the muffler managed to get under the deck, engage the blades kill the engine and upon restart get thrown about 50 '.


----------

